# pics of frilled necks and their enclosures



## Blake4405 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a baby frilly and i just want to some other frilly enclosure.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 31, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> I have a baby frilly and i just want to some other frilly enclosure.



Hi Blake... These are set ups for adults but can be easily replicated in smaller enclosures... Happy to discuss any questions you may have










Here are 3 of my Frill Neck enclosures... Height would certainly be a main factor to consider with your set up...


----------



## Bushman (Aug 31, 2014)

They're good enclosures Danny. Do you lose much heat through the glass?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bushman said:


> They're good enclosures Danny. Do you lose much heat through the glass?



Thanks Bushman, timber certainly provides better insulation over glass however I'm able to maintain ambient winter temps averaging 25 degrees with basking temps in their high 30's... I run 2 x 125 watt MVBs in the big one which has 4 x mesh vents, criss crossed by 2 inch wide lengths of timber... The other I run 2 x 100 watt Phillips flood lights + 2 x compacts which has a glass top with a row air vents... 

The third one doesn't hold heat as well as the others as the whole top is mesh.. I use 1 x 125 watt MVB + a 75-100 watt flood light to help maintain higher temps...


----------



## Bushman (Aug 31, 2014)

You have the lighting and heating well sorted, which is critical for such a sun-loving species such as this.

What about humidity? Do you simulate a wet season?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bushman said:


> You have the lighting and heating well sorted, which is critical for such a sun-loving species such as this.
> 
> What about humidity? Do you simulate a wet season?



For Substrate I use a mix of river sand & choir peat that gets sprayed with water a couple of times a week bringing humidity up to around 60%... The frequency of spraying is increased coming into the warmer months... My NT pair in particular seem to enjoy coming down & digging around after a good spray


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 1, 2014)

*enclosure*

Hi it's blake
this is my frilly enclosure at the moment, could i get your advise on the enclosure
thanks
View attachment enclosure.docx


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> Hi it's blake
> this is my frilly enclosure at the moment, could i get your advise on the enclosure
> thanks
> View attachment 312112



Hi Blake... Unfortunately I am not able to view that image for some reason?


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 2, 2014)

hey im sorry, i dont know how to fix it but i will try to send another copy


click this-View attachment 312113


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 2, 2014)

Still no Luck


----------



## Bushman (Sep 2, 2014)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> For Substrate I use a mix of river sand & choir peat that gets sprayed with water a couple of times a week bringing humidity up to around 60%... The frequency of spraying is increased coming into the warmer months... My NT pair in particular seem to enjoy coming down & digging around after a good spray


That sounds good Danny. Thanks for showing pics and sharing info.


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 2, 2014)

Try on your computer!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bushman said:


> That sounds good Danny. Thanks for showing pics and sharing info.



Pleasure my good man... That's what it's all about


----------



## Lawra (Sep 2, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> Try on your computer!



Doesn't work on computer either


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 2, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> Try on your computer!



Yep I was able to open the image on my desktop... That size enclosure looks like it will be ok for your young Frillie. However an upgrade will be inevitable down the track... What type of globe is that on the top left? Keep in mind it is important to have a temp gradient (warm end & cool end) Just keep an eye on where the lil fella is spending most of his time ensuring he is regularly basking and getting good amounts of UV... 

If he is active, alert & eating plenty then these are good signs


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Doesn't work on computer either



I had to download & save it to the desktop & was then able to open it


----------



## Lawra (Sep 2, 2014)

[MENTION=36834]DeadlyDanny80[/MENTION] maybe you'd be kind enough to upload it then?

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=36834]DeadlyDanny80[/MENTION] maybe you'd be kind enough to upload it then?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Lawra try thisView attachment 312114


----------



## Beans (Sep 3, 2014)

Beaut enclosures! done really well there!

would be sick to some how get a small waterfall type thing in there too.

Good stuff!


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 3, 2014)

Beans said:


> Beaut enclosures! done really well there!
> 
> would be sick to some how get a small waterfall type thing in there too.
> 
> Good stuff!



Thanks Beans... Yeah the thought had crossed my mind


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey danny
I think the bulb is a uva it looks like a reptile one, boris (my frilly) he is spending pretty much all the time up right up on top of the tall log.
He is eating plenty of crickets.
Thanks Blake


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 3, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> Hey danny
> I think the bulb is a uva it looks like a reptile one, boris (my frilly) he is spending pretty much all the time up right up on top of the tall log.
> He is eating plenty of crickets.
> Thanks Blake



Ok, woodies are far more nutritious & is good to mix up his diet... It's also very important to gutload your insects b4 feeding... A good gutload recipe is dry dog food, dragon pellets, fish flakes, oats & some reptile vitamin supplements all ground up together...

Frillies generally feel most comfortable up high which is why it's a good idea to have their source of UV & heat up high above their basking spot as they will climb up underneath to bask... 

It's also good idea to keep them hydrated & give them a spray from a water bottle a couple of times a week (this will help with shedding also)... you can even try giving Borris a drink via water dropper or slow spray & will prob find he will start licking it up 

Good luck mate


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have been giving him some reptile vitamin and also dragon pellets. 

We have been putting Boris in the water and has been drinking it.

so do you think i shoud put a short stick for him underneath the basking light?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 3, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> I have been giving him some reptile vitamin and also dragon pellets.
> 
> We have been putting Boris in the water and has been drinking it.
> 
> so do you think i shoud put a short stick for him underneath the basking light?



Absolutely... Recommended basking temp is around 38 degrees... So have a bit of a play & put some extra branches in there, be patient & see what Borris does... I've set up another enclosure that I plan on using for hatchies that's 45cm long x 45cm wide x 60cm high... I'll take a pic Tommorow & post it here..


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 4, 2014)

For this enclosure I use a Phillips 75 watt to 100 watt flood light from bunnings for light & heat & for UV I use this compact globe http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/reptile_uvb200.php


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 7, 2014)

hey danny 
do you have any babies left? I was thinking of breeding some when they grow up.
thanks Blake


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 7, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> hey danny
> do you have any babies left? I was thinking of breeding some when they grow up.
> thanks Blake



Hi mate... No babies yet but hoping to breed this pair this season... Will keep you posted...


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 7, 2014)

I Love your frillies,especially the one with the orange neck. What type are they?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 7, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> I Love your frillies,especially the one with the orange neck. What type are they?



Thanks Blake... These are Northern Territory Frill Necks... The female is on the left & male is on the right... Both are about 3 years old... Fingers crossed I get a clutch or two in the next couple of months...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry just to clarify she is the one with the red frill that you noted & the male has the yellowish frill...


----------



## Blake4405 (Sep 7, 2014)

I love dalby amd how do you tell the females apart from the males?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 7, 2014)

Blake4405 said:


> I love dalby amd how do you tell the females apart from the males?



I used dr Danny Brown translumination method... Typically the frills are bigger with the males also... http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&s...noGoDg&usg=AFQjCNE-nKHJN6HRbK5Bmuveicyg5rQ-AA


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 25, 2014)

This enclosure is home to a new frilly I recently got...


----------



## lupeheisler (Sep 25, 2014)

its really creative.. specially the glass box.. i love it..
five pay lines


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2014)

My yearling qld frilly and enclosure
i removed the compact uvb as it blurred the photo

 http://i.imgur.com/O3y9BT5.jpg

hope the link works


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Sep 27, 2014)

Very good Zoidberg... Great set up mate


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2014)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Very good Zoidberg... Great set up mate



Thanks mate, in the short time I've kept a frilly I've found them to be quite difficult to keep. I moved the enclosure from my room to the herp room and he changed completely, wouldn't eat or drink and just stared not moving. It snapped out of it finally. I wasn't aware that they can "saulk" when young aswell.


----------



## PistolPython (Feb 22, 2015)

View attachment 313403

Great enclosures above this post. Frillies are my favourite reptile even beats my GTP. They are very interactive. I moved him into the family room and he watches us as we move around. Here is my new frilly enclosure. He has spent a fair bit of time exploring it. I think he likes it.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Mar 11, 2015)

Home to my pair of NT Frillies...


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Mar 11, 2015)

PistolPython said:


> View attachment 313403
> 
> Great enclosures above this post. Frillies are my favourite reptile even beats my GTP. They are very interactive. I moved him into the family room and he watches us as we move around. Here is my new frilly enclosure. He has spent a fair bit of time exploring it. I think he likes it.


Your photo didn't work for me for some reason?


----------



## chris13 (Mar 12, 2015)

My office Enclosure for an NT pair.


----------



## PistolPython (Mar 13, 2015)

View attachment 313738



Ill try again


----------

